# Scooter and Skipper Swimming into July



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's in the 90's here today so Scooter and Skipper decided that swimming 
would be a good way to cool off and welcome the month of July!

Hey, I want to try that too!


Diving in now


Look Skipper! I'm swimming


This water feels really good on my pinnies


Is this pool big enough for both of us?


Swim, Swim, Swim


Oh - this is the new collage Momma made and put up in her bedroom. Don't we look sweet?


Thanks for looking at our pictures, everybirdie!
:wave:
​*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Awwww how sweet


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, how precious these photos are, as if they couldn't get any cuter!! 
I love those two pics of Skipper and Scooter bathing together on the same dish, and the collage is beautiful and very well done, too!


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Deb,
Just wonderful photos of the budgie boys having a bath;I so wish my two would do that but they ignore their bath.The collage is just beautiful...I love those swing pictures, especially the centre one


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Aww! What good little bathing buddies they are Deb!!  I just love watching them take baths *


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

What a pair you have. Your camera is capturing some amazing colors.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Scooter and Skipper*

What a wonderful artist and top of the line Mama too!!You can not help falling in love. Please do not forget your charming little Lovie. they must keep you stretching to give everybody special snuggles and fill in the holes when we are not on duty. Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great pictures, they look like they are really enjoying it. I wish mine would take baths, I can only get them to take lettuce baths.


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Awww they are SO cute those two, what little darlings they are - and loving their baths


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



Awwww how sweet

Click to expand...

Thank you! 



aluz said:



Oh my, how precious these photos are, as if they couldn't get any cuter!! 
I love those two pics of Skipper and Scooter bathing together on the same dish, and the collage is beautiful and very well done, too! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you so much, Ana!



Trimath said:



Hi Deb,
Just wonderful photos of the budgie boys having a bath;I so wish my two would do that but they ignore their bath.The collage is just beautiful...I love those swing pictures, especially the centre one

Click to expand...

 Trish, I appreciate your sweet comments!



CuteLittleBirdies said:



Aww! What good little bathing buddies they are Deb!!  I just love watching them take baths 

Click to expand...

 They are best buddies now, Lindsey and I love them to pieces!!



Budgiekeet said:



What a pair you have. Your camera is capturing some amazing colors.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Rick! 



Jo Ann said:



What a wonderful artist and top of the line Mama too!!You can not help falling in love. Please do not forget your charming little Lovie. they must keep you stretching to give everybody special snuggles and fill in the holes when we are not on duty. Thank you sooo much!!!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jo Ann :hug:



Cody said:



Great pictures, they look like they are really enjoying it. I wish mine would take baths, I can only get them to take lettuce baths.

Click to expand...

 Just keep trying -- you never know, one day they might decide to try it.



jazzboys said:



Awww they are SO cute those two, what little darlings they are - and loving their baths 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Liz!*


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Gorgeous photos! It's nice that they enjoy bathing so much!


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

I love it! Your budgie babies are just too cute. Your 4th of July pic is awesome. I just love the artwork you do. It always makes me smile


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Skipper and Scooter,
You 2 are just the best of budgies! Thank your momma for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Skipper and Scooter you both are so cute having your baths.. You are so clever to keep cool in really hot weather. Our weather here at the moment is freezing cold.. Lovely photos Deb


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Gorgeous, thanks for sharing. They're loving their bath.

Casper and Moe are so similar to Skipper and Scooter. Two of my favourite mutations ever.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

They are both so adorable! They look like little ducks when they bathe! So cute! 

I also love the collage that you made. It is so cool and the photos are awesome!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

Superb pics  Fred will tolerate a bit of a mist once in a while but he wouldn't have a bath if I paid him with millet  

I love the collage as well, very nice


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

They are absolutely precious  I love the collage


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Love the collage Deb. They look just precious. They look like good buddies to.*


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Gorgeous pics. I love how when they are playing the water you get to see their pretty colours. The collage is neat as well. I should do something like that for my fids.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kspudz said:



Gorgeous photos! It's nice that they enjoy bathing so much! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kelly! Initially Skipper kept chasing Scooter out of the dish. 



budgiebabie said:



I love it! Your budgie babies are just too cute. Your 4th of July pic is awesome. I just love the artwork you do. It always makes me smile

Click to expand...

 Thank you for the lovely compliment!



SkyBluesMommy said:



Skipper and Scooter,
You 2 are just the best of budgies! Thank your momma for sharing your pictures with us.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Julie!



LynandIndigo said:



Skipper and Scooter you both are so cute having your baths.. You are so clever to keep cool in really hot weather. Our weather here at the moment is freezing cold.. Lovely photos Deb

Click to expand...

 Thank you!



Frankie'sFriend said:



Gorgeous, thanks for sharing. They're loving their bath.

Casper and Moe are so similar to Skipper and Scooter. Two of my favourite mutations ever.

Click to expand...

 I agree -- mine too! 



PrincipePio said:



They are both so adorable! They look like little ducks when they bathe! So cute! 

I also love the collage that you made. It is so cool and the photos are awesome!

Click to expand...

 Thank you Bethany!



NumNum said:



Superb pics  Fred will tolerate a bit of a mist once in a while but he wouldn't have a bath if I paid him with millet 

I love the collage as well, very nice 

Click to expand...

 Awww, thanks.



kwatson said:



They are absolutely precious  I love the collage 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kim.



NanaLucy129 said:



Love the collage Deb. They look just precious. They look like good buddies to.

Click to expand...

 Thank you!



milipidi said:



Gorgeous pics. I love how when they are playing the water you get to see their pretty colours. The collage is neat as well. I should do something like that for my fids.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Li! I actually have several different collages in my room... maybe I'll take some pictures of the other ones so you can see those as well. *


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

They are incredibly cute!!! I love bath photos and I especially love the one that they are both in the dish!  
Great photos as always Deb!! thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Too cute.it is good to see the boys having fun together...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


despoinaki said:



They are incredibly cute!!! I love bath photos and I especially love the one that they are both in the dish!  
Great photos as always Deb!! thanks for sharing!!!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Despina -- The one with both of them together is my favorite too. 



jonah said:



Too cute.it is good to see the boys having fun together...

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Randy. I keep hoping Skipper will help Scooter learn to talk but so far - no luck! *


----------

